# آيات مسيحية بالجليتر



## M a r i a m (20 فبراير 2009)

ملطوش:new2:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 فبراير 2009)

*فظيعة جميلة جدا

دايما بتجبنا الحاجات الرائعة

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 فبراير 2009)

*حلوووين قوووي يا را

تسلم ايديكي

ودايما تلطشي حاجات حلوه زي دي​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 فبراير 2009)

*حلوين كتيييييييييييييييييييير يا يارااااااااااااا​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 فبراير 2009)

جمال جدا ​ 
ميررررررسى على الايات

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (20 فبراير 2009)

*حلوووين قوووي يا را
ميررررسى على الايات​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2009)

*جمااااااال جدااااا بجد
ميرسى يا يارا*


----------



## kalimooo (20 فبراير 2009)

y_a_r_a

حلوين كتير  يا يار

مجهود رائع

سلام المسيح بقلبك


----------



## + بريسكلا + (20 فبراير 2009)

*جميلة يا يويو
تسلم ايدك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## candy shop (21 فبراير 2009)

روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه يا يارا

شكرااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر​


----------



## botros_22 (21 فبراير 2009)

صور وايات جميلة جـــدا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## SALVATION (21 فبراير 2009)

_روووووعه يا يارا
تسلم ايدك
مشكوره كتيييييييييير​_​


----------



## M a r i a m (22 فبراير 2009)

jesus156 قال:


> *فظيعة جميلة جدا​*
> 
> *دايما بتجبنا الحاجات الرائعة*​
> 
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## M a r i a m (22 فبراير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *حلوووين قوووي يا را​*
> 
> *تسلم ايديكي*​
> 
> *ودايما تلطشي حاجات حلوه زي دي*​


----------



## M a r i a m (22 فبراير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *حلوين كتيييييييييييييييييييير يا يارااااااااااااا​*


----------



## M a r i a m (22 فبراير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> جمال جدا
> 
> 
> ميررررررسى على الايات​
> ...


----------



## M a r i a m (22 فبراير 2009)

صوفيا مجدى قال:


> *حلوووين قوووي يا را​*
> 
> *ميررررسى على الايات*​


----------



## M a r i a m (22 فبراير 2009)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *جمااااااال جدااااا بجد*
> *ميرسى يا يارا*


----------



## M a r i a m (22 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> y_a_r_a
> 
> حلوين كتير يا يار
> 
> ...


----------



## M a r i a m (22 فبراير 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *جميلة يا يويو​*
> *تسلم ايدك*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## M a r i a m (22 فبراير 2009)

candy shop قال:


> روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه يا يارا​
> 
> 
> شكرااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر​


----------



## M a r i a m (22 فبراير 2009)

botros_22 قال:


> صور وايات جميلة جـــدا​
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## M a r i a m (22 فبراير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _روووووعه يا يارا​_​
> 
> 
> _تسلم ايدك_
> ...


----------



## amad_almalk (23 فبراير 2009)

ايات رائعه

مرسيىىىىىىىىىىىىى علي الايات

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## god love 2011 (23 فبراير 2009)

واووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
صور فى غايه الجمال والرووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه
ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررررررررررر كتيررررررررررررررررررررررررررر على الصور
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## M a r i a m (24 فبراير 2009)

amad_almalk قال:


> ايات رائعه​
> 
> مرسيىىىىىىىىىىىىى علي الايات​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


ميرسي لزوقك ومرورك الجميل​


----------



## M a r i a m (24 فبراير 2009)

سيمون يوسف قال:


> واووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
> 
> صور فى غايه الجمال والرووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه
> ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررررررررررر كتيررررررررررررررررررررررررررر على الصور
> ...


 ميرسي ياقمر لزوقك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## amad_almalk (24 فبراير 2009)

ايات رائعه

مرسيىىىىىىىىى علي الايات

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## M a r i a m (24 فبراير 2009)

ميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## many (28 فبراير 2009)

سير القديسين والشهداء في الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية
"انظروا إلى نهاية سيرتهم؛ فتمثلوا بإيمانهم" (عب7:13)القديس بطرس القس
تحتفل الكنيسة بعيد نياحته في الخامس من برمهات. قضى هذا الأب حياته كلها صائمًا، يحب الوحدة والهدوء، دائم الصلاة نهارًا وليلاً، قلبه متسع حبًا للجميع، فوهبه الله عطية شفاء المرضى إذ كان يصلي على الماء والزيت ويستخدمهما في الشفاء باسم ربنا يسوع؛ كما نال عطية معرفة الغيب. سيم كاهنًا بعد تمّنع شديد، لكنه ما أن سيم حتى صار يرفع القرابين يوميًا، فأحبه الشعب جدًا، وكان يثق في صلواته، ويشعر أنه سرّ بركتهم.اهتم أن يصالح كل المتخاصمين بروح الاتضاع لتعيش الكنيسة كلها بروح الوحدة والسلام. في أثناء صلاته ظهر له القديس بطرس الرسول، يقول له: "السلام لك يا من حفظت الكهنوت بلا عيب. السلام لك يا من صلواته وقداسته قد صعدت كرائحة طيبة عطرة". إذ خاف القديس وفزع، قال له: "أنا بطرس الرسول، لا تخف ولا تجزع، فقد أرسلني الرب لأعزيك وأخبرك أنك تنتقل من أتعاب هذا العالم إلى الملكوت الأبدي". فرح القديس بهذه الرؤيا وتنيح بسلام


----------



## many (28 فبراير 2009)

ميرسى جدا على الايات والصور الجميلة اوى . ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## BosY_LoVe_JeSuS (28 فبراير 2009)

*ومالك زعلانه كده لما بتقولى ملطووش

ده حتى الطش نص الجدعنه اسالنى انا ههههههههههه


بس لطشه جامده​*


----------



## Alexander.t (5 مارس 2009)

جميله جدا جدا يا مريم   
رب المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب
اذكرينى فى صلواتك


----------



## M a r i a m (5 مارس 2009)

many قال:


> ميرسى جدا على الايات والصور الجميلة اوى . ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


 ميرسي مانى لزوقك ومرورك الجميل


----------



## M a r i a m (5 مارس 2009)

bosy_love_jesus قال:


> *ومالك زعلانه كده لما بتقولى ملطووش​*
> 
> *ده حتى الطش نص الجدعنه اسالنى انا ههههههههههه*​
> 
> ...


 ههههههههههههههه
نورتى ياقمري


----------



## M a r i a m (5 مارس 2009)

elbatal 2010 قال:


> جميله جدا جدا يا مريم
> رب المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب
> اذكرينى فى صلواتك


 ميرسي ياالبطل لردك ومرورك الجميل


----------



## vetaa (8 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى يا مريومه يا قمر
موضوع جميل زيك

والصور حلوة قوى
*


----------



## vetaa (8 مارس 2009)

many قال:


> سير القديسين والشهداء في الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية
> "انظروا إلى نهاية سيرتهم؛ فتمثلوا بإيمانهم" (عب7:13)القديس بطرس القس
> تحتفل الكنيسة بعيد نياحته في الخامس من برمهات. قضى هذا الأب حياته كلها صائمًا، يحب الوحدة والهدوء، دائم الصلاة نهارًا وليلاً، قلبه متسع حبًا للجميع، فوهبه الله عطية شفاء المرضى إذ كان يصلي على الماء والزيت ويستخدمهما في الشفاء باسم ربنا يسوع؛ كما نال عطية معرفة الغيب. سيم كاهنًا بعد تمّنع شديد، لكنه ما أن سيم حتى صار يرفع القرابين يوميًا، فأحبه الشعب جدًا، وكان يثق في صلواته، ويشعر أنه سرّ بركتهم.اهتم أن يصالح كل المتخاصمين بروح الاتضاع لتعيش الكنيسة كلها بروح الوحدة والسلام. في أثناء صلاته ظهر له القديس بطرس الرسول، يقول له: "السلام لك يا من حفظت الكهنوت بلا عيب. السلام لك يا من صلواته وقداسته قد صعدت كرائحة طيبة عطرة". إذ خاف القديس وفزع، قال له: "أنا بطرس الرسول، لا تخف ولا تجزع، فقد أرسلني الرب لأعزيك وأخبرك أنك تنتقل من أتعاب هذا العالم إلى الملكوت الأبدي". فرح القديس بهذه الرؤيا وتنيح بسلام



*مانى
ياريت تميز القسم اللى تكتب فيه
يعنى هنا صور بس وتعليق عليها
لكن اللى بتكتبه دة يخص سير القديسين
وفى قسم مخصوص ليها
*


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (8 مارس 2009)

لطشت الصورة الثانية

شي مووووووووووو طبيعي

كلش حلو


----------



## جون مينا (10 مارس 2009)

Thank you so so so so so so much


----------



## M a r i a m (12 مارس 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *ميرسى يا مريومه يا قمر*
> *موضوع جميل زيك*
> 
> *والصور حلوة قوى*


----------



## M a r i a m (12 مارس 2009)

عراقية للمسيح قال:


> لطشت الصورة الثانية
> 
> شي مووووووووووو طبيعي
> 
> كلش حلو


----------



## M a r i a m (12 مارس 2009)

جون مينا قال:


> Thank you so so so so so so much


----------



## just member (13 مارس 2009)

*الله كلها جميلة وزى العسل*
*ميرسى خالص*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## راندى (16 مارس 2009)




----------



## david.dodey (29 يوليو 2009)

سلام ونعمه لكل اعضاء المنتدىايات عظيمه وصور جميله المسيح معاكم


----------



## بنت المسيح (29 يوليو 2009)




----------



## david.dodey (29 يوليو 2009)

اشكر محبتك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 يوليو 2009)

*حلووووين كتيير
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## david.dodey (29 يوليو 2009)

* إما أن نكون عظماء عالأرض وإما أن نكون عظاما تحتها       صارت الطيبة نهايتها خضوع في زمن فيه الخطا مثل الصواب  
ليس مفرحاً ميلاد طفل ..
فكل يوم يولد مئات الآلاف ..
ولكن المفرح هو ميلاد
الإنسان بعد أن يقضي سنوات عمره ..
ميتاً بكل المقاييس


----------



## جرجس صابر (10 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## david.dodey (11 سبتمبر 2009)

اشكر ردودك المباركه


----------



## النهيسى (11 سبتمبر 2009)

فى منتهى الجمال والروعه ,,, شكرا جدا جدا جدا​


----------



## dodo jojo (11 سبتمبر 2009)

M a r i a m قال:


> ملطوش:new2:​



wooooooooooooooooooooooow صور رووووعة يا مريام مشكورة اختى العزيزة


----------



## happy angel (12 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## Boutros Popos (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*
موضوع رائع و يستحق التقييم*​


----------



## +febronia+ (1 فبراير 2010)

مرسي ليك


----------



## tasoni queena (1 أبريل 2010)

صور جميلة جدااااااااااااا

شكراااااااااااااا

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## hemamonmon (20 فبراير 2012)

كل سنه وانتم طيبين


----------



## Thunder Coptic (20 فبراير 2012)

M a r i a m قال:


> ملطوش:new2:​



انا مش شايف حاجه فين الصور :hlp:


----------

